# Here They Are At 9 Days Old (Ch. Rocky x Ginger Pups)



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

*
















Masterpiece Bullies "Spike Lee"
____________________

















Masterpiece Bullies "KayCee"

SO... WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF EM?*​


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

omg puppies!!!  they're adorable congrats!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very cute pups!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

They are so freakin cute and little! I







thems!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

cute puppies, I like the nose on the second one, the markings are awesome. Congrats


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cute! Love pups!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are looking fabulous! They need to come back to the states I see CH's!!!! Trust me I can tell these things at this age  hehehe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Soooooooo cute.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks guys! I dunno if they will be champions but I cant wait to see them grow! I'm loving them right now!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

They look soo squishy!!! Adorable, I love puppy breath!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

beautiful  so cuteee!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

soo precious!! I love lil noses!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

They look like twins, there so precious!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

They are sooooo cute! I loves puppies!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

awwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOVEEEE PUPPIES!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they are lookin great , growing so fast already , your keeping spike lee?


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I can almost smell the puppy breath , love them and all their wrinkles


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thank you guys! for now im keeping both.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> thank you guys! for now im keeping both.


Sweet! Then we know we get to see them grow up


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Spike Lee

















KayCee

What u think?


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bomb Shells ... I can hear them tickin all the way down here


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*0* 

For me? You shouldn't have.*grabby hands*


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

awww! feel free to send me spike lee. i'm a sucker for pink noses. :love2:


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Ur going to make me want puppies!!! LOL


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, look but dont touch lol!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like they all pretty much have their little eyes open now. They are really cute and look very healthy glad they are coming along well.


----------

